
Science is broken - YeGoblynQueenne
https://aeon.co/essays/science-is-a-public-good-in-peril-heres-how-to-fix-it
======
untilHellbanned
Science is at its best when it’s an art. When it gets statistical, it gets
incremental. Creativity and true transformation in thinking involves bending
what’s actually there and seeing through the noise. (Professor of molecular
biology at top school here.)

